# Pen Spinning



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 4, 2007)

I've gotten into Pen Spinning, it's pretty fun. I was just wondering if any of the members here are into Pen Spinning.


----------



## dChan (May 4, 2007)

I actually learned about it on Macky's site. I want to try it but I don't know anywhere that teaches you what to do. Do you know any?


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 5, 2007)

Ha ha, that's where I found out about it too. http://www.pentrix.com is a great site, probably the best, I heard about that site from a guy that I met at Border's. But as far as forums I haven't found any, if you find any, please send me a link.


----------



## mynamedoesntmatter (May 6, 2007)

Link

This site is where I learned. The names for the tricks are different than the generally accepted ones though. But, it's a good guide.

And to answer the question, yes. I do know just a little bit of pen spinning. (2 tricks...haha)


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 6, 2007)

Two tricks, what two tricks?


----------



## mynamedoesntmatter (May 6, 2007)

From that site I recommended, I learned the "4 finger loop" and the "infinity" loop.

I forgot what their generally accepted names are though...


----------



## Fred (May 7, 2007)

I spin my pencil. My favorite trick is alternating two sonics with two reverse sonics. I start with the pencil between my pinky and ring finger, do two sonics, and then my pencil is between my middle and pointer fingers. Then I do two reverse sonics and repeat. 

I like pencil spinning because it's fun to do when you're bored in class or in a presentation and you think cubing would be too disrespectful to the teacher, professor, or presenter.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 8, 2007)

Awesome, you can do Sonic's? Those are wicked! I still don't even understand them, I want to learn how though.


----------



## aznblur (May 8, 2007)

I can do
Thumbaround
Sonic
Some kind of stoned Infinite imitation
That trick where you start off between your pinky and ring finger, and the pen makes its way to your thumb.


----------



## dChan (May 9, 2007)

What do you guys recommend for pen spinning? Pencils are good, or no? I have only these bulky pens, about a centimeter in diameter.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@May 8 2007, 11:18 PM
> * What do you guys recommend for pen spinning? Pencils are good, or no? I have only these bulky pens, about a centimeter in diameter. *


 I like using my modified Pentel R.S.V.P, but I bet long unsharpened pencils would work great too. It is really just your preference. Here's a tutorial on how to modify an R.S.V.P, http://www.pentrix.com/articles/kams_RSVP_v1.html oh and some other cool info on pens, http://www.pentrix.com/articles/kams_pens.html


----------



## dChan (May 10, 2007)

I have a light click pen by Roseart from the 'Curve' series(pretty cheap, 6 for $1). I snapped off the clip and rmoved the pens grip then I took out the pen piece from the ink tube and put it on the other side so I don't start writing on myself by accident.

It looks okay but I don't know how well it is balanced. I assume light pens are good for learning right? Although I am an avid cuber I'm sure a light pen would still be good for me.

I can't get the thumb 360, the charge normal, or the sonic! I've done the theumb 360 a few times but I can consistenly do it. And I have n idea how the sonic or the charge works! I used the Pentrix guide to them but I'm having a hard time doing them still.


----------



## InfiniteZero (May 17, 2007)

(shocked)...


I learned the charge (by myself in boredom at school), just learned the sonic, and didn't learn the 360 yet :huh: 

Sonics are easy I just got it like *snap* that. The position of the pencil should remain the same.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 20, 2007)

I don't understand Sonics at all, maybe once I understand how they work I'll be able to do them.


----------



## InfiniteZero (May 25, 2007)

I dunno how to do it really either...???

Just put some pressure on the pen, bend down your middle finger in the process, and catch it with the index and middle.


----------



## hait2 (Jun 2, 2007)

i do it a little bit, i haven't really bothered to learn any tricks specifically, i just sort of pick them up when i'm bored. right now i can do charge, sonic, harmony (thumbaround+thumbaround reverse) and fingerpass (names taken from pentrix.. what stupid names lol)

i want to learn some combos but i don't know enough tricks to freestyle, and don't really care to learn.. harmonic is fun enough on its own ^_^


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm learninggg ! eheheehehe... my new hobby! i can only do the sonic and the 360 degree anti-clockwise spin around teh thumb so far..


----------

